# How to downgrade off FF1 update?



## mtwoj (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a full stock FF1. The update has caused more problems than it fixed.

What are my options to get the phone back to it's pre-FF1 state?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy a new phone.

In all seriousness, I'm not sure you can downgrade FULLY. You can flash the EI2 kernel and any EI2 roms but I can't promise that anything will work perfectly (as if anything has on this Craposphere). The radios are part of the un-"downgradable" section of the phone as you cannot revert to the EI2 radios (from my knowledge) from previous versions.

Personally, I cannot wait to upgrade as I'm getting the SIII soon after.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

You can downgrade like daventodd said, and everything will work, except you will not be able to see any signal strength in any displays (they will read like you have no signal all the time), the way the radios report signal strength to the kernel is different from EI2 to FF1, and there is no way to flash the radios back to EI2 because they were never released and no one has been able to do a dump from an existing phones (it comes out all zeros or ones, I can't remember which).

If it was me, I would unload it on Swappa, they are selling for $90-$120 depending on condition, then buy something that is stable to get by with to satisfy your contract that is decent like a Droid 3 (or even a Droid 2), then get something new when your contract is up. In the long run will be way happier. I dumped my Stratosphere and got an HTC Rezound, absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## mtwoj (Nov 14, 2012)

I was afraid of that. It is my opinion that the FF1 radios are the major source of the battery drain issue post FF1. So, if they cant be rolled back, there is no point for me.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## friedhd (Jan 20, 2013)

Also, as a side note, When you flash back to EI2 from rooted FF1 the Home and Search buttons no longer work. When you pres them the phone vibrates, but nothing happens. I just sent my mother-in-laws phone back to be replaced with (hopefully) a stock EI2. A stern reminder to NOT do a system update will follow.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

the modems are not the source of a battery drain, i can tell you that right from the start. the modems themselves only control the radios.

I would do a full factory reset and be cautious as to what apps you use. It is infinitely more likely that an app is misbehaving than it being your radio modems.

your battery drain will also depend on the quality and strength of signal in your area, as well as how often you leave Data turned on.


----------

